# Curado and Chronarch Pinion Bearing Question



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

When upgrading/replacing bearings on Curado and Chronarchs E Series reels, is it necessary to upgrade the pinion bearing that is in the right hand side plate? I need to replace a spool bearing, and am going to use the Boca ABEC 5's, and I am wondering if I need to order that pinion bearing, as well? Does it affect the free spool or casting distance?


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

It definitely affects the free spool. The pinion rests on that bearing when not engaged with the shaft.
I know when my pinion bearing starts going out it definitely degrades free spool performance. I'd say it's worth the extra $10. Google coupons for boca you should be able to find a 10% off. If not PM me I think I have the coupon code somewhere.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

What PN are you talking about? 3927 or 194?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

GoneYakn said:


> It definitely affects the free spool. The pinion rests on that bearing when not engaged with the shaft.
> I know when my pinion bearing starts going out it definitely degrades free spool performance. I'd say it's worth the extra $10. Google coupons for boca you should be able to find a 10% off. If not PM me I think I have the coupon code somewhere.


Beggin your pardon, however that bearing has nothing what so ever to do with the free spool or casting when you are talking about the "E" series.. You are correct that that bearing allows the pinion to sit in, but the only points of contact during casting are on either end of that spool. That being said the ceramic upgrade will give you a smoother retrieve, not casting.I believe you are talking about the old Greenies CU 200B. That reel had a bearing pinned in on the shaft, so there were 3 points of contact. It was more of a shaft support bearing and not a pinion bearing as the pinion didnt "sit" inside it. Part number for either CU200E or CH200E is SMR128C-YZZ#5LD...Dip


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

Dipsay said:


> Beggin your pardon, however that bearing has nothing what so ever to do with the free spool or casting when you are talking about the "E" series.. You are correct that that bearing allows the pinion to sit in, but the only points of contact during casting are on either end of that spool. That being said the ceramic upgrade will give you a smoother retrieve, not casting.I believe you are talking about the old Greenies CU 200B. That reel had a bearing pinned in on the shaft, so there were 3 points of contact. It was more of a shaft support bearing and not a pinion bearing as the pinion didnt "sit" inside it. Part number for either CU200E or CH200E is SMR128C-YZZ#5LD...Dip


No pardon to be begged, haha your the pro. 
Learn something everyday, I guess I figured since it (pinion) somewhat contacted the bearing when disengaged that it helps the spool spin more freely, but you are right about the smoothness of the retrieve.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> Beggin your pardon, however that bearing has nothing what so ever to do with the free spool or casting when you are talking about the "E" series.. You are correct that that bearing allows the pinion to sit in, but the only points of contact during casting are on either end of that spool. That being said the ceramic upgrade will give you a smoother retrieve, not casting.I believe you are talking about the old Greenies CU 200B. That reel had a bearing pinned in on the shaft, so there were 3 points of contact. It was more of a shaft support bearing and not a pinion bearing as the pinion didnt "sit" inside it. Part number for either CU200E or CH200E is SMR128C-YZZ#5LD...Dip


Na Dip, talking about the E Series, on the CH50E and CU50E, Part# BNT3927....

But after reading your post, I realized, that you are correct, when in free spool, the pinion doesn't even spin, it just disengages, I got it..... And I am assuming when you say the ceramic upgrade will give you a smoother retrieve, you are talking about upgrading BNT3927 to a ceramic bearing....

So all that being said, the only bearings that affect free spool, are the BNT 194 (3x10x4) and upgrading the BNT 3927 will only affect the retrieve.... Thanks fellas.....


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

For average person who doesn't clean his reel, just about every BNT3927 I have seen has been pretty rusted. The ONLY reason to spend extra money on ceramic is for the anti-rust properties, but like someone else said in a different thread, the races are metal, so they will still rust.

I have a buddy who is pretty tough on his reels and has two reels I rebuilt differently as a test. One BNT3927 is packed with miltec-1 grease, the other is a thicker silicon based grease. The latter may be a little too thick, I'm hoping on a hot day and after a few retrieves it will loosen up a bit. I know its not if, but when he dunks them and how many times before it sprays them with reel magic and puts them up for months.

I'll be curios to get some feed back from him and see them in the fall.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Drundel, so you think BNT3927 is ok with being packed with grease? I never thought of that.......

You are right, they seem to rust pretty easily....


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep. Its pretty easy to get to that one and clean it if you don't like it.

I'm still waiting on corrosion-x to release their grease, but if you have some thin grease you like, try it. If not, just get some axle grease and cut it with corrosion-x until its as thin as you like and pack it.

I've worked on a few buddies where the bearing was seized and they had no idea. Just about any greased bearing will be better than a seized bearing.

I'm assuming this is a wading reel. If one only used on a boat, can probably get by with just corrosion-x.

Be sure to use the trick of putting teflon tape over the holes in the spool to keep water from draining and possible getting inside the reel.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Water will still get into that location even with the holes covered. There is a gap between the spool and frame where water can enter. Unfortunately we like to make long casts. That pretty much eliminates the use of a seal in that location. If someone has a machine shop I suggest making a Delrin bushing to use in place of the bearing. Its slick, will not corrode and hard enough that it will not flex. If I had access I would be making them...and selling them :biggrin:


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Dan Thorburn said:


> If someone has a machine shop I suggest making a Delrin bushing to use in place of the bearing. Its slick, will not corrode and hard enough that it will not flex. If I had access I would be making them...and selling them :biggrin:


And it can be polished. Acrylic might work too.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I think Delrin would be a better solution. It has self lubricating properties from what I understand.


----------

